# Straight Jump Issues



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm having issues doing straight jumps. I want to do plain Indy or Method grabs but I always spin 180 or 270 which is bad. This is caused by me going off the lip of the jump on edge and/or popping off an edge.

If you want yo go straight off the jump what is the correct approach? I used the free snowboard addiction 180/360 jump vids for my current approach but I'm lacking the knowledge for straight jumps.

Do you set up your position and then flat base up the ramp or something else? I know Wolf says you should never be completely flat at speed, which is why I've been nervous to just flat base it. So I guess I'm confused and need help. thanks


----------



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Couple of things may be sabotaging you here. The most common issue is people are not aligned well with the board. Make sure your hips, torso and shoulders are all well aligned with the board and turn your head to look straight down your front shoulder.
> 
> Second issue is one you eluded to. Sounds like you are still using a "setup carve" for spinning. Any significant carve on the takeoff will generate rotation. Yes, I said to generally avoid flat basing but, there is a caveat to this. On the takeoff ramp for jumps, I do infact transition form being at low edge angle on the approach to totally flat based just prior to popining off the lip.
> 
> ...


This is helpful - thanks. One follow up. Should I be flat basing at the base of the ramp and extending my legs on a flat base all the way to the lip with a flat base pop off both legs? 

Or

Do I do a small carve on the ramp to get straight alignment at the top and go flat base just before reaching the "pop off" point at the lip? From your wording above I'm guessing this "last minute flat base" is what you do but I just wanted to clarify.

Thanks as always for your help


----------



## MN Scorpion (Feb 12, 2013)

Got it. I'll give it a shot next time out. Thanks again


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Stay flat, don't carve anywhere near the ramp, if possible find a drop in where you can 100% straightline it and fight all urges to carve/speedcheck. Just stay nice and straight, don't open up your shoulders on the ramp or anything, stay bent at the knees and gently pop, no need to pop hard at first you can work on that later. Try and suck you knees up and if you can, grab your board between your feet and hold it.

100% do not carve on or near the ramp if your doing a straight air.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw: I started hitting booters a few years ago with no instruction, but after seeing the basic SA vids on it, I began doin the whole setup carve and everything, leaving the lip off my toe edge....but I don't have your issues....as you go into the air, visualize where you are headed, straight into the nothingness above the knuckle.

Just saying you can still follow those instructions and go straight. Your problems probably have more to do with incorrect body positioning as SW said.

For a straight air with a setup carve, simply carve so that the lip of the jump is at the apex of the turn, essentially pointing you straight, again sort of hard to explain, but you can have your board on toe edge and still be perpedicular to the lip - this is what you want, but it sounds like you are probably turned beyond perpendicular as you get airborne.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't advise that ^ even in the SA vids they show a straight line to the jump unless your spinning. I'm not sure which vid your referring to but the intro to jumping and intermediate jumping both show this straight line/flat base. Jumping with Jussi vids say the same thing and experience tells me this is 100% right. If you always levae the lip off your toe edge some tricks will be really hard for you imagine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Casual said:


> I don't advise that ^ even in the SA vids they show a straight line to the jump unless your spinning. I'm not sure which vid your referring to but the intro to jumping and intermediate jumping both show this straight line/flat base. Jumping with Jussi vids say the same thing and experience tells me this is 100% right. If you always levae the lip off your toe edge some tricks will be really hard for you imagine.


You have to practice toe side and heel side. The setup carve really helps to control speed and you can boost out of a carve too if you need the extra oomf to clear.

Not sure but I seem to recall those jumps that he is hitting straight and flat basing were really small, but maybe he was doing it on the big ones too.:dunno:

Flat basing without turning into a jump is just asking for it imo :dunno:

disclaimer: I'm an old learner, not a young expert.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> You have to practice toe side and heel side. The setup carve really helps to control speed and you can boost out of a carve too if you need the extra oomf to clear.
> 
> Not sure but I seem to recall those jumps that he is hitting straight and flat basing were really small, but maybe he was doing it on the big ones too.:dunno:
> 
> ...


Need to address the difference between setup carve and how you leave the jump. The setup carves are your run in, or speed checks etc. Setting a base to jump off is for spins, you should leave flat for straight airs always, if not you are asking for trouble. You should review those videos again and watch jumping with Jussie its good too. I'm positive if your still learning straight airs this will help you feel more solid in the air than leaving off an edge.

*Flat basing without turning into a jump is just asking for it imo :dunno:*

100% the opposite. I drop from the same spot every time straight at it, no chance of scrubbing speed during my setup carves and coming up short, no overthinking, just 100% consistant speed and a nice calm run in to the jump. I'm not saying just flat out bomb every jump you see without knowing where to drop from.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Weird, I've never heard anyone teach that. Maybe they changed it only recently but heres the official "AASI" wording.

Snowboard Certification Standards 2012
National Standards: Level One, Level Two, Level Three

Jumps

Certification Level
Level I

The successful rider will demonstrate an understanding of the Approach, Takeoff, Maneuver, Landing (A.T.M.L. TM) model, and will demonstrate the skill and confidence to use the A.T.M.L. TM model on a small terrain park jump.
Approach: Judge the necessary speed for the approach to a feature of particular size in order to land in the designated landing zone. *Maintain a flat board during the in-run as well as on the ride into the takeoff zone.*
Take off: Balance and stability through a smooth takeoff.
Maneuver: Balance and control of body while in flight.
Landing: Keep the feet under the torso (i.e., for a simple straight air), align to the landing zone, ride a flat board away with confidence and control.


----------

